# Who was the first......?



## ArcticKat (Oct 15, 2011)

Have you ever seen something out of the ordinary and just kinda wondered...Who was the first person to think of that and thought it would be a good idea?  Obviously, there's no answer to the question, but sometimes you just gotta wonder.

I'll get us started.

Who was the first person who discovered a lobster and said, "Hey, that looks delicious."


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

Oddly enough I was just talking about this the other day with my partner, we were specifically talking about "My Strange Addiction". 

Like this one lady that ate her husbands ashes. How did she decide that that was a good idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasha (Oct 15, 2011)

I was.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Anjel (Oct 15, 2011)

Who was the first person to see a snail and say oooo I want to eat it?


----------



## foxfire (Oct 15, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Who was the first person to see a snail and say oooo I want to eat it?



The first lazy hunter


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

Who was the first person to see a white shirt and say "oh ya, perfect for an ems uniform."

Or "oh ya, lets taste nitroglycerin....oh I passed out, gee I could use this for chest pain"...


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Who was the first person to see a white shirt and say "oh ya, perfect for an ems uniform."



An administrator.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 15, 2011)

> Who was the first person who discovered a lobster and said, "Hey, that looks delicious."



Most likely, it was a dare.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

Who was the first guy to think "Gee, we need something to make sex (semi)safe.. Ya, lets make a bunch of little elongated balloons."


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Who was the first guy to think "Gee, we need something to make sex (semi)safe.. Ya, lets make a bunch of little elongated balloons."



Most likely it was someone with a lot to lose because of illegitimate children, such as a king or something like that.  The first condoms, by the way, were made of sheep intestine with a knot tied in the end.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 15, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Who was the first guy to think "Gee, we need something to make sex (semi)safe.. Ya, lets make a bunch of little elongated balloons."



Wait... I thought it was just regular balloons...


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 15, 2011)

firefite said:


> Wait... I thought it was just regular balloons...



Well, us blessed guys have to use party ballons... cause that's all that fits.. 

Even in that case, who was the first guy to say, "HEY IMMA STICK MY JUNK IN A BALLON AND THEN STICK THAT INSIDE OF YOU!"


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Most likely it was someone with a lot to lose because of illegitimate children, such as a king or something like that.  The first condoms, by the way, were made of sheep intestine with a knot tied in the end.



Wait, you guys aren't using sheep intestine anymore? Yeah, me either...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 15, 2011)

Who was the first person that said, "I know!  Let's attached ourselves to these giant rubber bands, and then find something really tall to jump off of!"

Who was the first person who thought eating bull testicles was a great idea, and to keep people from knowing what they were eating, thought they should be dubbed "oysters"?


----------



## firetender (Oct 15, 2011)

*Regarding the food items...*

The first was always the one with nothing else to eat.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 15, 2011)

Who thought about putting on a Velcro suit and then jumping onto a wall of Velcro? Because that man is awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaButch (Oct 15, 2011)

I thought it always started with..


"Hey, hold my beer...."


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 15, 2011)

Eggs...

"Hey, see that big white thing that just dropped out of that chicken's butt? Yea, let's see if we can eat that!"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 16, 2011)

*redacted*


----------



## TheAtomBomb (Oct 16, 2011)

Or the first person to attempt to make computers readily accessible to everyone, later building a technology empire? Oh that was Steve Jobs... Nevermind 

Oh and he was successful.  


Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 16, 2011)

TheAtomBomb said:


> Or the first person to attempt to make computers readily accessible to everyone, later building a technology empire? Oh that was Steve Jobs... Nevermind
> 
> Oh and he was successful.
> 
> ...



First person to succeed; well... technically not a person IBM.


----------



## TheAtomBomb (Oct 16, 2011)

That's what I meant... Long shift lol 

Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Vivian (Nov 24, 2011)

Who thought up adventure theme parks for kids- you know... enticing them to run and scream and play... on asphalt/concrete? 

And then thought... "HEY GUYS!!! you know what would make this safe? 'NO RUNNING' SIGNS!"


>.< May they rot in hell for all the fun and injuries robbed of me in my childhood...


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 24, 2011)

I know who it was (Dr. Werner Forsmann),but I wonder what possessed him to go "I'm going to thread this urinary catheter through an IV and see if I can run it up to my heart". That took...something...


----------



## Zipperelli (Dec 8, 2011)

Who was the first person who looked at a cow's udders and said "Hey, I'm gonna drink whatever comes out of these things when I squeeze 'em"?


----------



## firetender (Dec 8, 2011)

Zipperelli said:


> Who was the first person who looked at a cow's udders and said "Hey, I'm gonna drink whatever comes out of these things when I squeeze 'em"?


 
Romulus and Remus but they went to wolves, and besides, we're taught at a very young age the goodies that lie in such apparati!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 8, 2011)

usalsfyre said:


> I know who it was (Dr. Werner Forsmann),but I wonder what possessed him to go "I'm going to thread this urinary catheter through an IV and see if I can run it up to my heart". That took...something...



Testing it out on a horse first probably increased his confidence that it could be done in the name of actually figuring out a lot of the "unknowns" (at that time) of cardiac physiology.


----------



## Zipperelli (Dec 14, 2011)

The american physician who invented the vibrator... Did he hear voices "If you build it, they will come"...?


----------



## 74restore (Dec 14, 2011)

first person to say "Yup im going to jump out of that perfectly good airplane and hopefully float to the ground."

or the first person to test parachutes.... "Well, looks like paper is NOT the best material."


----------



## Imacho (Dec 14, 2011)

The recipe for beer. Now that man was awesome!!!


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2011)

*Beer yes. Try "soy sauce".*

For starters, it is primarily made from grain. You reap, winnow, grind, steep, ferment, mix and age, etc etc....all for a non-nutritive taste enhancer. Needs me Kikkoman shoyu.


----------



## Underoath87 (Dec 14, 2011)

I know this is the humor section, but...
the answer to most of these questions is: necessity.
Also, we largely learned what could and could not be eaten by observing animals.
Oh, and when it comes to new lands and foods, there was usually that one guy in the foraging party who was hungry enough to try anything, regardless of whether it was poisonous or not.
A few of Columbus's men died from eating poisonous fruit on Hispaniola, so it doesn't always pan out.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 14, 2011)

*"These artichoke things didn't meet criteria for personal hygiene"...*

..."so let's eat one".
h34r:


----------



## DaisyDuke (Dec 23, 2011)

Zipperelli said:


> The american physician who invented the vibrator... Did he hear voices "If you build it, they will come"...?



Ahhhh i love it!:rofl:


----------



## untico (Dec 24, 2011)

the first guy who thought: hey let's move to the desert and hope it works out for us..   :glare:


----------

